# Vogt European Delivery / Trip



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Trip Itinerary - May 15th - June 2nd, 2008
Munich, Germany
Grindelwald, Switzerland
Annecy, France
Arles, France
Barcelona, Spain
Peniscola, Spain
Toledo, Spain
Madrid, Spain

A couple of days to go and I'm setting up the thread for my postings. Stay tuned...

http://picasaweb.google.com/jwvogt01/BMWEuropeanDeliveryTrip


----------



## mondo21 (Dec 26, 2007)

That's a lot of cities. Would love to see details about how long in each, etc.


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

mondo21 said:


> That's a lot of cities. Would love to see details about how long in each, etc.


A lot of cities and about 1500 miles of travel. Other than Barcelona, the big cities will be without a car (picking up after Munich and dropping off before Madrid), so the driving will be to all points in between. The longest drive will hopefully be less than 6 hours and most days drives will be under 4 hours. The point of this is is after all, to drive my new car and experience Europe from the road! :thumbup:

Munich - 3 nights
Grindelwald - 3 nights
Annecy - 1 night
Arles - 1 night
Barcelona - 3 nights
Coast of Spain - 2 nights
Toledo - 1 night
Madrid - 3 nights

Photos will be available at the Picasa link in Post #1 above.


----------



## Zheeeem (Feb 29, 2008)

jvogt1 said:


> Trip Itinerary - May 15th - June 2nd, 2008
> Munich, Germany
> Grindelwald, Switzerland
> Annecy, France
> ...


That's a nice itinerary. I really like Annecy.

On your drive from Arles to Barcelona, you might consider a side trip to Carcassonne. It is well worth a visit.


----------



## jxsanche (Dec 9, 2006)

if you are going to be in Madrid the weekend of the 31st, I'll be there as well. I'll arrive to Madrid the previous tuesday night and leave on Sunday June 1st. I was born and raised there (now I'm a permanent resident here in the US) and all my family still lives there. 

If you are interested in hanging out let me know. I can take you to really nice restaurants (I'm all about food)

Regards,
Julian


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

hey!!!

post dem pics, huh!


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

jxsanche said:


> If you are interested in hanging out let me know. I can take you to really nice restaurants (I'm all about food)
> 
> Regards,
> Julian


Thanks, Julian. Are you kidding? An insider's guide to Madrid dining? Sounds good. Check your inbox on Bimmerfest for a PM with some info. Thanks, again.

Happy motoring,
John


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

coontie said:


> hey!!!
> 
> post dem pics, huh!


Zach, his trip start today - be patient. :tsk:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

jxsanche said:


> if you are going to be in Madrid the weekend of the 31st, I'll be there as well. I'll arrive to Madrid the previous tuesday night and leave on Sunday June 1st. I was born and raised there (now I'm a permanent resident here in the US) and all my family still lives there.
> 
> If you are interested in hanging out let me know. I can take you to really nice restaurants (I'm all about food)
> 
> ...


Julian,
we are you been on July 25, 2006?
when we was there for our ED........ 
_I'm all about food_ - my middle name.


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Made it to Munich*

Cattle car Delta flight to Munich was uneventful - made it safely (photo of us before the cramped seating :thumbdwn: and crying babies  took their toll). Heading to Mike's Bike Tours for the 4:00pm tour. Big hope is that we don't fall asleep on the bikes and crash!  Major jet lag - but we're going to push through today and hopefully will be ready to go tomorrow!

That's all for now.


----------



## mondo21 (Dec 26, 2007)

Have fun. Mike's Bike Tours are cool.


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Day Two Quick Update*

Got to bed at 10:30pm last night. Almost 36 hours with no sleep. Slept like a happy baby (not a Delta baby :bawling last night and woke up at 7:45am. I think I'm on Europe time already. Awesome!

Amy and I did the Mike's Bike tour yesterday evening. Fresh air, laughs, friendly people and good beer - fantastic way to get a jump start on Munich. Today we had lunch at the Aiyner cafe across from the Hofbrauhaus. More good food and beer - love this town. :thumbup: Breakfast was a fosted croissant filled with some sort of tasty filling from the train station vendors (across the street from the hotel). Amy is loving the pretzels and fresh fruit from the street vendors (strawberries and cherries).

Waled the Bayerstrasse from the train station to the Deutches Museum and back. Museum was interesting - especially when we got lost in the mining exhibition :dunno:. Walked back to the hotel via a farmers market loving the exotic foods available. This sure ain't Kansas.

Munich is playing Berlin in soccer today and the town is hopping with fans in red and white. Felt like Gainesville before a UF football game! Our plan is to go to the Hofbrauhaus tonight - I hope Munich wins or it could be filled with ornery Munich fans. 

Later...


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Have a great time,can't wait to hear all about it !


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Latest Update*

Munich won the league championship 4 to 1 and the locals were happy - as were we after a couple of liters at the Hoftsbrau house. Sadly, someone stole my leather jacket during the later hours of our visit. The weather forecast for Grindelwald is 40´s and rainy so I´m going to have to go shopping for some kind of replacement. Hopefully the ski shops there will have end-of-season sales going on. Anyway, Hoftsbrau House was fun and the beer was terrific.

Light rain today in Munich. Not enough to keep us from visiting the Olympic area though which is near our new hotel (Sheraton 4 points). Nice park-like setting and close to the BMW Welt. Looks like my car is ready to go. We popped into the Welt and checked out the cars on the turnstiles and one matching my color combinations is on display (see pic in album). As I take delivery tomorrow at 7:30 am, it is probably my car! :thumbup:

Not much else to report as most shops seemed to be closed on Sunday. Early to bed tonight for the early delivery tomorrow. :bigpimp:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

this is nothing - back in 2001 we landing in Rome on the day Rome football (not sucker :rofl team win national championship. Crazy Italian + their team win = no one sleep in the city combination. Cars honk sound all night - no one can sleep. 

jvogt1 - Have a great and safe trip. Will wait for new pics on your blog site.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the update and the new pictures. Looking forward to your delivery update :thumbup:

Have fun!


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

*At the Welt*

Writing this from the Premium lounge at the Welt. Thomas has helped me sign the correct forms and I´m just waiting for my 8:20 virtual presentation. Delivery of the car is at 9:20. The lounge is very elegant. Small sandwiches, fruit medley, coffees, pretzels and soft drinks. What a wonderful way to take delivery of a new car. :thumbup:

Rain has stopped but it is a gray day. My poor Jet Black beauty is going to turn the color of today´s sky as soon as it splashes through the first puddle this morning.  Oh well, looks like I will be posting to the Detail Forum soon for car care tips.

Later...


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

I would get the new jacket from Munich if you're going back to the center. If not, then stop somewhere en route, maybe Lindau or Bregenz - clothes prices in Switzerland are very expensive!


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

john lance said:


> I would get the new jacket from Munich if you're going back to the center. If not, then stop somewhere en route, maybe Lindau or Bregenz - clothes prices in Switzerland are very expensive!


Thanks for the advice. Hopefully I´ll be able to find something - absolutely hate shopping.


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Proud New Owner!*

It´s done. Sascha gave me the tour and delivered my new 335i Coupe just a couple of minutes ago. Turned the car over to the valet and am snacking again in the lounge. BMW treats you right - what a wonderful delivery experience!

Thanks, Bimmerfest. The information and support of the ´festers has made this possible. I really would not have done the European Delivery without the Bimmerfest support.

Pictures have been taken, but I will have to wait until the hotel tonight to see if I can post them. On to Switzerland and new adventures...


----------

